# Looking for a sub Pennsville, NJ area - 50k ~ sq ft retail site



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Please contact me if you're in this area or handle work in this town already. Thanks

Its for plowing, salt, presalt, paid per push per salt.


----------

